# hey!



## rockyrockstarsqueen (Oct 9, 2009)

hey all, new to this forum
i started martial arts training in shansou for a year, now i train in muay thai and have been for the last 3 years and have fought at a few interclubs, i have also covered the basics of jititsu and wrestling
i like watching fights too, find it helps with learning, i'm a fan of k1max and watch it when ever i get the chance (mostly on you tube at the mo) 
i'm very chatty and am always enjoy speaking to people about martial arts i find it can be a good way of learning too
hope to hear from you all soon.x


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Welcome to MT! :wavey:


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 9, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Happy Posting!


----------



## Jenna (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola!  Oh yes K-1 is fun.  That is one thing I am glad of Youtube for!  Hey hope you stick around and let us know what is what  Take care, Jenna x


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 9, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the site.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## jamz (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey and welcome!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## chinaboxer (Oct 9, 2009)

hi there, and welcome!


----------



## just2kicku (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to MT


----------



## seasoned (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Aikicomp (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello and welcome.

Michael


----------



## tallgeese (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 12, 2009)

welcome!


----------

